# Stihl FS44 Trimmer Help



## BumperEagle

I have a Stihl FS44 that is giving me a bit of hassle while trying to tune the carb properly.

Bought the trimmer cheap with slow acceleration. Assumed the carb needed a good clean and rebuild. When I took it apart, carb looked good, but replaced gaskets and valves anyway, then re-assembled. Cleaned a good amount of carbon buildup from exhaust port as well, and removed the fairly caked-up spark arrestor screen.

When I re-assembled, trimmer still seems to lack acceleration, idles high, and head still spins on idle. Next step was to try and adjust carb's hi-lo-idle settings to get it to work properly. However, I am having trouble.

Anyone have a shop manual for this trimmer, or some coaching on walking through the process? I know I don't want to adjust the high setting without knowing RPM or I risk overheating. I tried to follow instructions in user manual with low and idle, but doesn't seem to be working.

Any advice appreciated.

Thanks,
BumperEagle


----------



## Miles86

Hey:

It's hard to say on the internet, but if the mixture needles are not having an effect on the running, and it returns to idle slowly, or doesn't seem to really idle, it is likely the crankcase has an air leak somewhere in the system. If your handy, try to get a shop manual and read the Stihl procedures. 

Stihl manuals are _not_ easy to get, which just adds to the enjoyment. :msp_rolleyes: 

Usually the seals around the crankshaft, the gasket for the cylinder or the intake boot or gaskets are not sealing correctly.

It could also be something is still not right inside the carb. THe fuel lines and filter should always be replaced as these are very minor costs.


----------



## BumperEagle

Thanks saw2012 for the shop manual and parts list.

Miles86, I'll take back apart and replace fuel lines. As far as the filter you mention, do you mean the fuel filter or air filter that is best to replace?

Also, as far as checking whether or not each of the seals are working correctly, any recco's on how to check that?


----------

